# Here gator gator specky specky



## Reel N It (Mar 13, 2015)

Caught this 24 1/2 inch gator the other day in my hole along with 7 other decent sized trout!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice fish! Congrats!


----------



## spacebase1952 (Jul 12, 2015)

great catch. where can you go wade fishing on Pensacola beach? what do they use for bait ? do use poping cork or on thebottom with matrix shad are gulp shrimp> will be in the area with my possie in august from the beach. any other options?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome catch and welcome aboard!!! And to save the best fer last-------your 1st post and you are initiated to my foot thread!!! hahaha


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! Pretty tricky, here I was expecting to read a thread on where you can catch a trout or two and there is your pic holding up a distant cousin of Jaws. Great post and pic, welcome to the forum and may you stay bowed up with gators.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Very nice. I'd be damn proud of that one!


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice fish, but, you know the rules. You have to share the location of the hole or it didn't happen......Rules are rules, right?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice fish! Your first fishing tip from a fellow member. Always check the background in your picture before posting. Two of us already know where this "hole" is. Counting you that would be 3!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

The background will let you figure out where his dock is and you can be sure he won't be taking pics to post while he's fishing his honey hole. Odds are after this post he will find more than the usual amount of hooks and broken off line on his dock.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Kim said:


> The background will let you figure out where his dock is and you can be sure he won't be taking pics to post while he's fishing his honey hole. Odds are after this post he will find more than the usual amount of hooks and broken off line on his dock.


It's a popular spot. Pass it in my boat every time I go out. 9 times out of 10 you would see someone fishing around this area. Always ask them "catching anything?" always get the same answer Naaa just croaker. But you are right about the bombing of the ole dock. lol


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd bet that the dock he's standing on is no where near his honey hole.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice fish...
But where's the story. Although the picture does tell alot ! Im actually sure ive seen pictures by someone with that exact background. And cooler hahaha
# good spot


----------



## Reel N It (Mar 13, 2015)

This is not really a secret spot. Plenty of people come here. Specks reds and flounder are all around but the main catch is trout. The ticket is not the spot but the bait. 6 people were fishing today around there and they caught 4 total while me and my son caught 20 plus trout. They usually leave after I reel in the sixth fish. LoL


----------

